# Just ordered SVS



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Just ordered the following:

STS-01 - Front L&R
SCS-01 - Center
SBS-01 - Rear L&R

still trying to decide if i'm going with teh PB12-NSD or make the move and go for the PC12-Plus.

Has anyone heard these two subs? i can only imagine the PC12-Plus is a night and day difference.

Can't wait!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats, you won't be disappointed. I always suggest going for the biggest sub you can afford. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

drdoan said:


> Congrats, you won't be disappointed. I always suggest going for the biggest sub you can afford. Have fun. Dennis


I agree, but make sure you can actually afford it.:T


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

haha, great advise.

i'm putting together my whole home theater now and things are adding up quick. normally, the upgrade cost wouldn't phase me, but when you want to upgrade everything, its adds up!

but of all things, the subwoofer is probably the best thing to upgrade.

I might take a step down on the TV and get the subwoofer i know i will love.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know if the Plus is a "night and day" difference over the NSD, it is a step up, but not a different ballpark. As others said, buy the best you can afford (or look at dual NSD's).


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for all your input.

i decided to go with the PB12-NSD under the assumption that I can get a second if the one is not adequate. For a few hundred more dollars than a single PC12-Plus, the dual setup will sound better and perform better than the PC12-Plus. That, and i like the looks of a box more 

thank you again!

-Andrew


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Nice set up Andrew :T make sure you give us some feedback once you have it all set up and running?


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found the PC12 plus easy to chuff with low frequencies especially in the low tune modes. I am not sure how the NSD fairs with regards to this. I am guessing the PC12 plus will go lower.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I unpacked the STS-01 5.0 system last night. I'll try and get more pictures up soon and a more detailed review. I didnt have a lot of time to listen last night.

The pictures show these next to my Klipsch RF-3's and a 56" TV...for scale.

The SBS-01's are in the middle and will be my rear channels. the center is basically 2 SBS's stuck together...but with one tweeter. will have more pics soon

I have been listening to klipsch for about 10 years, so you could say i'm pretty used to the sound they produce. for those that haven't heard them, they are very bright, extremely loud/efficient, but also very directional and fatiguing. I've grown used to this over the years, and i absolutely love it...especially for music. This review is not comparing the STS to the Klipsch, i'm just using the klipsch as a point of reference. this is not an apples to apples comparison. at the time, the klipsch towers retailed for $1,000 a pair.

so anyway, I played all of them to make sure they all worked, but spent most of my time on the STS's in 2 channel mode with only music. The speakers were paired with my klipsch RSW10 subwoofer and Harman Kardon AVR245 receiver. I set the speakers to small, and my sub's crossover around 60-70hz. 

I did not play at high levels as i need to break them in. Quality is apparent from the start both in build quality and sound. At first, these sounded like my klipsch with a blanket over them. As I listened more, i started to appreciate they sound they were producing. They gave me a higher appreciation of the mid range in music. String instruments and horns were not produced quite as well as my klipsch, but vocals were extremely accurate and detailed. I was skeptical of the 4 mid-bass drivers in these towers, but they were very balanced. At higher volumes, the tweeter started to wake up and started to impress me. 

i'm definitely looking forward to testing these out at higher levels and for HT. They definitely have not let me down so far....even though i only gave them about a half hour 

for those of you trying to make the decision between the SBS, SCS, and STS...I can offer you this...I hooked up a single SBS, a single SCS, and a single STS while keeping the volume of my receiver equal. You can CLEARLY notice the difference in efficiency between all 3 of these. the SBS were soft, the SCS got louder, and the STS's sounded powerful. 

again, I'll have a more thorough opinion formed in a few weeks when these speakers are settled in their new home. In the meantime, i'll be more than happy to answer any questions or take any pictures requested.

Thanks!

-Andrew


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Good of you to post the pictures and your thoughts. I'll keep up with this one with interest :T


----------



## Khakimon (Feb 11, 2010)

Andoskyy said:


> Thank you for all your input.
> 
> i decided to go with the PB12-NSD under the assumption that I can get a second if the one is not adequate. For a few hundred more dollars than a single PC12-Plus, the dual setup will sound better and perform better than the PC12-Plus. That, and i like the looks of a box more
> 
> ...


Good choice of subs!:clap: Your nsd will definitely go lower then the plus.
If you go dual nsd you will be very, very happy.:hsd: :T
The boxes have more cubic inches so you will get a lower hz vs the cylinders.

All SVS speakers...very nice...


----------



## Khakimon (Feb 11, 2010)

Andoskyy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I unpacked the STS-01 5.0 system last night. I'll try and get more pictures up soon and a more detailed review. I didnt have a lot of time to listen last night.
> 
> ...


Those SVS floorstanders look really nice. Any shots with the grills off. I like that all black look.
I bet they will rock with HT material.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

i will snap a few pictures with the grills off for you. I haven't had a chance to really test these out yet, as my basement HT is still being built. i have hopefully 2 weeks left.

i'll take pictures this weekend and post them on Monday.

the living room that they're in now is 3x as big as my basement, and the PB12 is extremely impressive. I've never heard/felt bass like it ever before....even with my $900 klipsch subwoofer. pretty upset at myself i didnt find SVS sooner!!!


----------



## Khakimon (Feb 11, 2010)

Andoskyy said:


> i will snap a few pictures with the grills off for you. I haven't had a chance to really test these out yet, as my basement HT is still being built. i have hopefully 2 weeks left.
> 
> i'll take pictures this weekend and post them on Monday.
> 
> the living room that they're in now is 3x as big as my basement, and the PB12 is extremely impressive. I've never heard/felt bass like it ever before....even with my $900 klipsch subwoofer. pretty upset at myself i didnt find SVS sooner!!!


Thanks. Again cool speakers!


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Again, 

I don't have them set up in my basement yet, but snapped a picture with the grills off, and a picture of their new home


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I went through a very similar decision process last fall and bought the Plus to get more headroom, better low-end extension, variable tuning, and PEQ. I also opted for the PC instead of PB because it fit my room better than the box which has a huge footprint. 

The sub is destined for my basement home theater (in progress), but its first tour of duty is in our living room, which is ~22x16x10'H and has a big (~100sf) opening to the 15’x16’ kitchen on one wall, and another opening (~50sf) to the 2-story foyer on an adjacent wall. Also, due to space (read: WAF) limitations, it is currently placed behind the main seating position in the corner next to the large kitchen opening. This is not an ideal setup but this sub performs like a champ. Its ability to deliver clean, powerful bass is simply stunning and it barely breaks a sweat. 

I’ve not had the opportunity to compare it to any other mfgr's subs in the same class, or to the NSD model, so I can’t say firsthand how it measures up. However, I've been extremely pleased with its performance and I‘ve not detected any port chuffing when using lower tune settings with music or movies. I've never regretted my decision to spend the extra $$ on the Plus upgrade.

I will say, though, that the cylinder looks like a big black scratching post. I personally like the look, but would seriously think twice about it if I had any cats in the house.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sga2 said:


> I will say, though, that the cylinder looks like a big black scratching post. I personally like the look, but would seriously think twice about it if I had any cats in the house.


:rofl:


----------



## Khakimon (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice! Love that look!:bigsmile:


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I know there is a bit of interest in my project, so i thought i'd post a few more pictures.

I'm 90% done. just need to trim around the TV and do some touch up paint on some baseboard.

side note...if any of you are/were interested in using an IR repeater, i was thrilled to find out that the repeater can receive a signal through speaker mesh. i put the repeater sensor behind my center channel grill and it works flawless. 

anyway...enjoy...will most more when 100% complete.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, I think jealously is one of the deadly seven isnt it?

Well done mate, you should be proud, its looking great.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Envy is one of the Seven Deadly Sins, so your okay.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Finished!

temporary chair from my living room...furniture is the only thing left. going to take my time and make sure i get the right setup.

Thank you for all the praise!


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

very nice


----------



## robber (Jun 18, 2010)

you theater look better than mine


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a nice setup!


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Very clean looking setup.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

THat is just plain pretty! Dennis


----------



## kev87124 (Oct 25, 2010)

Contemporary style........very very nice


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments! I've done a bit of work with acoustic paneling. I'll get some pictures up soon. night and day difference. I had a major echo, but after 14 panels, it is completely gone!

probably one of the easiest DIY projects ever. the 14 panels took me probably 4 hours and cost maybe $125 for all 14. I'll write up a DIY if anyone is interested.

The first acoustic panel is my favorite 

-Andrew


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

What a fantastic looking room Andrew, well done :T


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow... very, very impressive. Wish i had a room where i could put up those acoustics...

BTW, you are the canuck Andrew I used to know, are you? :T


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice! Love the Jack Daniels panel and the sofa looks comfy. I also like the uncluttered look of your room.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, I like to keep it clean and dedicated to home theater. I had bought a dart board during construction, but once it was finished, I couldn't bring myself to put it up...haha


----------

